# Tracking Cookies keep coming back.



## yarian (Jan 1, 2007)

I am using AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5 and ran a full system scan, got about 248 items infected with tracking cookies. Deleted it all and then ran a quick system scan and had 130 already. Deleted them again and ran another quick system scan and had even more (238) infected items back.

How can I delete them permanently and why does this happen?


----------



## yarian (Jan 1, 2007)

I am concerned about this problem as there might be some personal information in my computer and tracking software will definitely put the privacy of such information in danger. Did my post lack information, should I supply any additional information such as RAM, ROM, or something like it?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Tracking cookies are not always bad, but if you want to remove them run AVG again and quarantine/delete the files, then disable all cookies in your browser or firewall.

If they carry on appearing after this you may have a security problem which needs to be looked at by our analysts.


----------



## yarian (Jan 1, 2007)

Just wondering if I block cookies from all sites won't a lot of sites not work?

Like I just blocked them and I tried logging in to these forums and it didn't let me, the log in page kept appearing over and over again.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The way I do it in Firefox is to block all cookies, then add the ones I need to keep (techsupportforum, google, amazon, etc) to the Exceptions list so they can still be created and used by the sites.


----------



## yarian (Jan 1, 2007)

I just tried that but I use the internet a lot, for example myspace I tried it and I would have to add every single individual page and profile of all my friends to be able to access it, I also noticed a couple of advertising cookies appeared on my computer as well.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You don't need to add every page to the Exceptions list, just *myspace.com*

If you're still concerned about your security, follow the instructions *here* (5 pages) and then post all the requested logs in a new thread *here* for the security analysts to look at. If you have any trouble running any of the scans, leave them and move onto the next.


----------



## yarian (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the help, I managed to work the exceptions right. I'm still going to post a log though. Thanks a lot, if I have another question I'll post it here.


----------

